# bsd equivalent of coreutils



## garegin (Mar 24, 2014)

I know that there is a bsdgrep, but what about the other "fundamental" Unix tools like ls, cp and whatnot. Is there a standard BSD equivalent of those? I have also noticed that OS X uses the BSD versions of those tools, so I'm guessing they have been around for decades


----------



## kpa (Mar 24, 2014)

They are part of what is know as the base system and they are not packaged in any way because of a conscious choice of keeping the base system as a complete whole and the ports/packages separate from the base system. Browsing the FreeBSD SVN repository is probably a good start to see how those utilities are maintained. For example:

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/stable/10/bin/ls/


----------

